# Craftsman Auger Won't turn



## snowsweat (Nov 17, 2018)

Hello,
I have a Craftsman 536.886540 which was given us years of trouble-free service. But my son caught an outdoor extension cord in the auger, pulling it out of the bearing/holder on one side. I removed the side panels, not knowing what to do. Oops...

I began reattaching the side panels one bolt at a time, while keeping the auger ends located in the holders. 

But now the auger is rubbing hard against the inside of the scoop - is that the right word? - and any turning of the impeller by hand move the auger just little, before it gets stuck again. 

Has anyone ever heard of this? Scratching my head here. 
Thank you!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Did the auger get bent when the cord got wound up in it? Maybe post a picture of the auger housing, so we can help.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The impeller is going to be turning about 10 times to 1 with the auger. It's likely the auger housing or bucket is bent. If you get a chance please post a couple photos of how it looks.

.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2018)

^This. I've also donated 12/3 wire to the experience gods LOL. After some head scratching myself after re-seating everything was one side of the cowl (the side that ate most of the cord) was bent outwards at the front by about 1/4" at the bottom. Using a big pipe clamp across its face to apply a little "english" to the metal got it back into position and vibration free again.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF madmedix

Whatever it takes. Just need to be smarter than the machine. :wink2:

.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Some of this depends on whether the machine has a full width auger shaft or not. If it doesn't, the ends of the augers are held in place by a sleeve that goes inside the auger rage and slips into the bearing. I've seen those ****-eyed before. Take the auger belt off and pull the sparkplug wire and rotate the auger pulley and watch the augers, I suspect the one end is either bent or pulled out of alignment.


----------

